# Kennt jemand TelWeb?



## DocMichi (22 November 2007)

Ich habe Post erhalten, nicht, wie bei meinen Nachbarn, die so dringend nach mir suchen per Email, sondern per Post!
Ein Unternehmen Namens TelWeb aus Feldkirchen in der Schweiz hat mir Post zugesendet.
Ich hätte eine Visitenkarte im Digitalen Telefonbuch der EU.
Meine kompletten Daten, also Name, Adresse und die Telefonnummer in internationaler Form, waren darauf vermerkt, ebenfalls die Adresse Telweb.eu.
Aufgemacht war der untere Teil des recht wenigsagenden Briefes in Form einer Visitenkarte, auf der diese Daten drauf waren.
UND: Jahresgebühr 4,99 €
Da musste ich herzhaft lachen, denn ich und meine Nummer in einem Telefonbuch, das ist schon seltsam, besonders, weil ich diese Nummer nicht im Telefonbuch haben möchte.
Zu Lachen hörte ich dann auf, als mir von diesem Unternehmen nicht etwa noch mal Post ins Haus flatterte, die mir was androhten. NEIN,...
DIE HABEN DAS VON MEINEM KONTO ABGEBUCHT!
1. Ich gebe im Internet nur meine O²-Homezonenummer raus und niemals meine private, da können Spamanrufe gerne dann ins Nirgendwo gehen.
2. Woher wollen die meine Bankdaten haben? Ich habe seit Jahren bei keinem Gewinnspiel oder was anderem meine Daten angegeben. Nur, wenn ich mal was bestellt habe, bei seriösen Anbietern, die ich kennen und da nutze ich meistens meine Kreditkarte oder andere Wege zum bezahlen.
3. Was soll ich machen? Da ist eine österreicher Nummer drauf. Per Email habe ich es schon versucht, aber die kam postwendent zurück und war nicht zustellbar! Ob sich hinter der Nummer evtl. ein Mehrwertdienst verbirgt, der mich abzockt, ist mir zu riskant,...

Ich möchte jedenfalls nirgends meine private Nummer im Netz finden und weiß auch zz nicht, was ich da machen kann, denn das ist seltsam, dass man meine Daten hat!
Ich habe vor einigen Monaten meinen Telefonanbieter gewechselt, dort auch ausdrücklich angegeben, dass ich nicht im Telefonbuch stehen möchte. Können die Daten da evtl. weitergegeben worden sein? In den beiden großen Onlinetelefonbüchern steht nur meine Genion-Nummer, sonst nichts,...

Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, dem das passiert ist.


----------



## DocMichi (22 November 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Ups, ganz vergessen:
Dieses Unternehmen hat eine Bankverbindung bei der Volksbank Rhein-Ruhr eG und die Domain ist zum Verkauf, wie ich gerade sehen habe!
Also Geld zurückfordern von der Bank und warten, was passiert?


----------



## jupp11 (22 November 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



DocMichi schrieb:


> Also Geld zurückfordern von der Bank und warten, was passiert?


Lastschriften können ohne  Angabe von Gründen zurückgebucht werden. Die Kosten dafür trägt der Abbuchende


----------



## DocMichi (22 November 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Lastschriften können ohne  Angabe von Gründen zurückgebucht werden. Die Kosten dafür trägt der Abbuchende



Das weiß ich auch schon.
Habe gerade mal angerufen, aber nur besetzt,...
Habe ebenfalls durch suchen rausgefunden, dass die Domain erst seit dem 09.08.2007 registriert ist und einem Deutschen gehört, der im Impressum mit einer österreicher UST-Nummer steht. Die Domain, oh Wunder, geht aber auf seine deutsche in Mülheim an der Ruhr. Hätte mich auch gewundert, wäre die wo anders hingegangen bei der Bank.

Wenn ich nun zurückfordere, dann entstehen ihm Kosten, das ist klar. Trotzdem weiß ich immer noch nicht, was passiert dann? Ich weiß nicht, woher der meine Daten hat und was der mit den Daten noch so macht!

Beweislast liegt dann aber bei ihm, wie er an mein Einverständnis gekommen ist. Er könnte ja dann auch die Kosten auf mich umwälzen?!


----------



## webwatcher (22 November 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



DocMichi schrieb:


> dass die Domain erst seit dem 09.08.2007 registriert ist und einem Deutschen gehört, der im Impressum mit einer österreicher UST-Nummer steht.



wie lautet denn die Domain? 


DocMichi schrieb:


> Beweislast liegt dann aber bei ihm, wie er an mein Einverständnis gekommen ist. Er könnte ja dann auch die Kosten auf mich umwälzen?!



Dazu müßte er sich "offenbaren" .Das tun solche Kandidaten  nur äußerst  ungern...


----------



## DocMichi (22 November 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> wie lautet denn die Domain?
> 
> 
> Dazu müßte er sich "offenbaren" .Das tun solche Kandidaten  nur äußerst  ungern...


telweb.eu
Ich habe bei united-domains.de schon geschaut, da steht, wenn man sie sucht, dass sie zum Verkauf steht.
Unter eurid.eu habe ich dann das whois gemacht. Da kam dann halt der Name vom Inhaber und dann der Rest mit der Adresse. Ist halt der gleiche Name, wie der im Impressum der Telweb-Seite.


----------



## webwatcher (22 November 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



DocMichi schrieb:


> Da kam dann halt der Name vom Inhaber und dann der Rest mit der Adresse. Ist halt der gleiche Name, wie der im Impressum der Telweb-Seite.


Einfach mal mit dem Namen googeln  ( in "" eingeschlossen ) , gleich die ersten Treffer liefern Informationen,
mit Bezeichnungen, die   wir hier nicht so stehen lassen dürften


----------



## DocMichi (22 November 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Einfach mal mit dem Namen googeln  ( in "" eingeschlossen ) , gleich die ersten Treffer liefern Informationen,
> mit Bezeichnungen, die   wir hier nicht so stehen lassen dürften



OK, also die Domains, auf die angezeigt werden und auf die das dann verweist haben schon seltsame Namen, aber trotzdem weiß ich immer noch nicht, woher die meine Daten haben.

Kann man mir vielleicht erklären, warum da was nicht stehen dürfte und ob das nun Abzocke ist oder nicht?

Werde auch direkt eine Kollegin anschreiben, die mal unsere Kollegendaten und Kundendaten prüfen soll, mich beschleicht da eine gewisses Unbehagen in Form von Datenmissbrauch.


----------



## webwatcher (22 November 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



DocMichi schrieb:


> Kann man mir vielleicht erklären, warum da was nicht stehen dürfte und ob das nun Abzocke ist oder nicht?


Genau solche Wertungen sind hier nicht erlaubt und  werden aus rechtlichen 
Gründen grundsätzlich gelöscht. Die Betreiber anonymer Rechercheseiten
die ihrerseits nicht abgemahnt werden können, sind da weniger eingeschränkt...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 November 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo DocMichi!

Du kannst ein Auskunftsersuchen an Herrn K. richten. Beispiele findest Du im Antispam-Wiki. 

Bankverbindungen sind kein großes Geheimnis, stehen z.B. auf jedem Geschäftsbrief. Vermutlich verfügen einschlägige Kreise über umfangreiche Datenbanken, es wird immer wieder von Kaltanrufern berichtet, die bereits Bankdaten kennen. Für den kleinen Datenhunger bieten sich Mülleimer im Bankfoyer oder Altpapiertonnen an. eBay als Datenquelle sollte man auch nicht außer acht lassen.

Was mich etwas stutzig macht, ist der geringe Geldbetrag. Wird das monatlich abgebucht? Vielleicht wartest Du einfach vier Wochen mit dem Rückrufen des Geldes.

Nebelwolf


----------



## DocMichi (22 November 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Genau solche Wertungen sind hier nicht erlaubt und  werden aus rechtlichen
> Gründen grundsätzlich gelöscht. Die Betreiber anonymer Rechercheseiten
> die ihrerseits nicht abgemahnt werden können, sind da weniger eingeschränkt...



OK, ich denke, den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl habe ich verstanden 

Dann geht gleich erst mal eine Rückbuchungsanforderung an meine Bank 

War auch etwas blind und habe erst jetzt gescrollt und den ganzen Beitrag gelesen, der da stand.


----------



## gelsenpower (30 November 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo das gleiche haben die bei mir auch gemacht.
Ich habe mir den betrag sofort zurück geholt.
Ich finde das ist momentan der Gipfel wieviele es gibt die ihr Geld nicht zurück holen oder se garnicht merken. Sollte man solche Leute Anzeigen ? bringt es was ? Habe auf der ersten Seite gelesen das der Typ in Deutschland lebt.

Gruß Gelsenpower


----------



## Heinrich55 (30 November 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo, gibt es etwas neues in dieser Sache?
Ich habe auch Post von diesem Verein erhalten, nebst Abbuchung der 4,99 € wie sollte man da vorgehen?, die Überweisung rückgängig machen?:wall:

Gruß Heinrich


----------



## Kati-Balou (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo zusammen, 
auch ich bin eine TelWeb geschädigte! Mir wurde mit Datum 26.11.2007 ein Korrekturabzug zu gesendet! Ich habe diesem versucht zu widersprechen- natürlich wie Ihr alle unter der angegebenen Emailadresse! Diese kam zurück als unzustellbar. Bei Anruf in Österreich wurde ich an eine Firma WVF-Weblico in Mülheim an der Ruhr weitergeleitet, die ein Band laufen hatte mit Angabe einer Fax-Nummer. Nach Recherche habe ich dann heraus bekommen, dass auch hier der Geschäftsführer [ edit]   ist. Herr [ edit]  ist seit Jahren bekannt als sogenannter "[ edit] ", hatte sich jetzt dank Partnern etwas rar gemacht. Über die Internetseite "[ edit] " erfahrt ihr mehr über diesen Herren, auch sind die für Informationen dankbar um diesem Herren wiedermal das Handwerk zu legen. Habe also die Mail ausgedruckt und per Fax an die angegebene Nummer gesendet. Hier gibt es auch eine Emailadresse "[email protected]", diese Mails kommen auch an! Heute habe ich festgestellt - wie ihr alle - es wurden 4,99 Euro meinem Konto belastet - auch ich weiß nicht wie sie an meine Konto-Daten gekommen sind! Habe jedenfalls meiner Bank die Rückgabe der Lastschrift erteilt! Herrn { edit] habe ich nochmals einen Brief geschrieben (gefaxt nach Mülheim und zusätzlich nach Mülheim gemailt), dass ich meine Bank zur Rückgabe der Lastschrift aufgefordert habe. Zusätzlich habe ich ihm angekündigt, dass ich morgen zur Polizei gehe und eine Anzeige wegen Betruges aufgeben werde. Nur so denke ich, kann man wirkungsvoll dem Herren versuchen das Handwerk zu legen. Für weitere Informationen über Internetadressen, Handelsregister-Nummern etc stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung! Da ich neu bin in diesem Forum, weiß ich nicht, ob ich alle Informationen über Herrn [ edit]  aufgeben kann. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand einen Rat geben! Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass viele das Geld zurückgehen lassen!

_Dringende Empfehlung die Nutzungsbestimmungen zu lesen und zu beachten
_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (2 Dezember 2007)

*Google ...*

Hallo!

Frage einfach mal Google und suche den Namen des Herrn und dem Wort "gegenjustizunrecht". 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Kati-Balou (2 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

ja - genau über diesen Link bin auch ich dort hin gelangt! Habe mit denen regen Kontakt hinsichtlich Herrn K.
Werde morgen bei der zuständigen Dame nachfragen, ob ich die volle Emailadresse etc. veröffentlichen darf, die sind wirklich dankbar für die Infos! Bis jetzt war ich wohl die Einzige, die sich dort gemeldet hatte.
Viele Grüß an Alle - Kati-Balou


----------



## Carry (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Ich möchte mich anschließen zu diesem Thema. Der gleiche Verlauf auch bei mir. Allerdings wurde ich vor dem Brief mit meiner digitalen EU-Visitenkarte mehrmals angerufen. Zweimal konnte ich abblocken, aber sie haben nicht locker gelassen und wieder angerufen, habe dann nur "Ja, ja " gesagt, als sie meine Adresse vorgelesen haben und bestätigt wissen wollten. Das war alles, woher sie meine Bankverbindung haben ist mir rätselhaft. Habe meine Bank angerufen und den " Jahresbeitrag " von 4.99 zurückbuchen lassen.
Nun sind wir 2 Wochen später umgezogen, die neue Adresse haben sie nicht, aber ich glaube, das ist sowieso egal solange sie von möglichst vielen Ahnungslosen 4.99 € kassieren können. Da kommt bestimmt eine schöne Summe zusammen...
Kann man irgendwo einen "Beitrag" leisten, dass dieser [......] aufhört ?!

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## MichuPichu (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich stellte vor knapp einer Std. mit Erschrecken fest, dass auf dem Konto meines Mannes eine sehr merktwürdige Abbuchung statt fand.... Wie ich nun gelesen habe, habt ihr wohl alle Briefe oder ähnliches bekommen. Dies ist bei uns nicht der Fall. Weder mein Mann, noch ich, können sich erklären, was da los ist.

Ich werde aber selbstverständlich den Betrag von ebenfalls 4,99 direkt morgen früh wieder zurück buchen lassen. Ebenfalls überlege ich, dies zur Anzeige zu bringen.

Es darf doch nicht sein, dass hier einfach irgendwer Geld abbuchen kann...

Leider habe ich noch keinerlei Informationen herraus bekommen, werde aber gleich meine Suche fortsetzen.

Sofern mir jemand mehr Infos zur Verfügung stellen kann, würde ich mich über eine E-Mail freuen. 

DANKE

Gruß
Nora


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



MichuPichu schrieb:


> Ebenfalls überlege ich, dies zur Anzeige zu bringen.


Warte noch, bis man mit euch einen Schriftverkehr eröffnet. Dann tuen sich die Beamten leichter bei der Klärung des Sachverhaltes, obwohl das womöglich gar nicht deren Aufgabe ist, weil evtl. rein zivil.


----------



## MichuPichu (3 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Warte noch, bis man mit euch einen Schriftverkehr eröffnet. Dann tuen sich die Beamten leichter bei der Klärung des Sachverhaltes, obwohl das womöglich gar nicht deren Aufgabe ist, weil evtl. rein zivil.


Würde ich ja - Problem ist doch nur, dass bei uns überhaupt kein Brief angekommen ist.
In den Informationen zur Abbuchung (nutze ja Online-Banking) stehe eine komisch NN-Nr. sowie der schöne Satz "Rückfrage [deren Telefonnummer in Österreich]"
Ich finde es mehr als unverschämt, was hier läuft. Immer wieder hat man nichts als Ärger mit solchen Typen. Die Maschen werden immer dreister und ich gedenke nicht, dass einfach so auf sich beruhen zu lassen.

Leider könnte der geringe Betrag auch unter Geringfügigkeiten fallen, daher ist es umsowichtiger, dass man einen groben Überblick über die Anzahl der Geschädigten hat.

Also wird mich wohl mein Weg morgen nach der Arbeit erst zur Bank und dann zur Polizei führen. Ich hoffe, dass mir die Bank mehr Hintergrundinfos geben kann.


----------



## Kati-Balou (4 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

So - ich war heute bei der Polizei und habe Anzeige erstattet! Anzeige wurde aufgenommen wegen Betrugs. Habe alles an Schriftverkehr, die Umsatzabfrage der Bank etc. in Kopie mitgenommen. Auch die Unterlagen zu der Mülheimer Firma zu der die Telefonate etc. umgeleitet werden, auch wurde von Mülheim aus die "Massendrucksache" aufgegeben! Daher haben vielleicht auch einige den Brief nicht erhalten, was bei Massendrucksachen schon mal passiert!
Es gibt im Internet einen Verein, der sich um die Angelegenheiten von Adressbuchbetrug kümmert - diese sind sehr dankbar für Eure Informationen, damit sie auch tätig werden können, hier ist Herr K. bereits seit langem bekannt!
Ich füge hier jetzt einen Teil einer Email an, dies erfolgt mit Genehmigung des Vereins, geht auch aus dem Text hervor! Ratschläge etc. die mir von denen erteilt wurden, kann ich nicht veröffentlichen auch dies geht aus dem Teil dieser Email hervor und wird auch begründet - aber ihr werdet sicher genauso gute Ratschläge erhalten wie ich auch!

*Hier jetzt der Ausschnitt von der Mail:
Ich sehe mein Geschreibsel eigentlich nicht gerne veröffentlicht, zum einen, weil wir massiv angegriffen werden und ich daher lieber im Hintergrund bleibe. Und dann sollten die Gauner auch nicht wissen, was wir den Leuten raten oder was wir über die Gauner wissen oder nicht wissen.

Mir wäre lieber, wenn Sie nur schreiben würden, dass die Redaktion Adressbuchbetrug sehr dankbar wäre, wenn möglichst viele Betroffene sie über das Vorgehen der Firma auf dem Laufenden halten könnten, damit eine genaue Einschätzung möglich ist.*

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Euch erstmal weiterhelfen - Einzelheiten könnt ihr gerne von mir unter "privaten Nachrichten" erfahren!

Ich wünsche Euch allen viel Erfolg und helft dabei Herrn K. das Handwerk zu legen.

Viele Grüße - Kirsten


----------



## MichuPichu (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo Kirsten,

ich habe mich jetzt auch per Mail an diese Seite gewandt.

Zeitgleich hab ich es gewagt im EU-Telefonbuch mal zu suchen.... natürlich nach meinem Mann und es wird immer, sagen wir mal, verworrener... denn dort müsste ja eigentlich seine alte Telefonnummer stehen.. ist aber nicht so. Dort steht die Tel-Nr meiner Schwiegereltern. Ne ne ne.

Jetzt habe ich mal nur nach Orten gesucht und stelle fest, dass hier in meiner Stadt auch einige Einträge sind. Ich denke, ich werde dort morgen mal einige anrufen nach nachfragen, ob es denen auch so ergangen ist.

In Deiner Stadt z.B. sind es 215 (!!!) Eintrage... in Berlin und mehr als 500. Interessanterweise in München nur 21.

Es ist wirklich unglaublich.... 

Da muss etwas unternommen werden!!! Werde morgen damit beginnen, diese Firma nochmals zu kontaktieren...


----------



## MMW07 (5 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo an Alle, bin neu hier und möchte mich zu TelWeb.eu äußern:

Habe heute ebenfalls einen Brief v. TelWeb erhalten (Visitenkarte..,digitales Telefonbuch).
Hier wird mir ein Jahresbeitrag von 9,98€ mitgeteilt!!!!

Habe sofort auf meinem Konto geschaut und die Abbuchung gesehen((

Nach meiner Recherche im Netz habe ich unter dem Herrn R.K. drei Internetfirmen
ausfindig gemacht, die allesamt im Duisburger-Handelsregister vermerkt sind.

Wie sich der Zusammenhang erklärt? ->  Im Impressum zweier Firmen mit Sitz in
Mühlheim/Ruhr ist die selbe Adresse in Österreich nebst Tel.-Nr. angegeben wie in dem
heute erhaltenen Brief von TelWeb!!!

Werde morgen also den abgebuchten Betrag zurückordern und ebenfalls eine Anzeige
bei der Polizei tätigen.
Werde berichten wie es weitergeht.

Gruß, Mecky!


----------



## tschuli79 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Also bei mir ist es auch so glaufen. Abbuchung von meinem Konto. Ebenfalls wurde ein Betrag von 9,98 € bei mir abgebucht. Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, wo die meine Bankverbindung her haben. Das Geld habe ich heute von meiner Bank zurückbuchen lassen. Es gibt eine Rufnummer der Firma in Mülheim a.d. Ruhr, bei der sich eine Frau K. meldet. Diese hat mir nach bestimmt 10 Sekunden schweigen gesagt, dass ich bei ihr "vollkommen falsch" :wall: bin, und mir eine Rufnummer mit einer anderen Endstelle (also statt 105 die 100) gegeben. Dort war nur ein Anrufbeantworter erreichbar. Ich habe meine Bank auch nachhören lassen, ob bereits mit dieser Bankverbindung unregelmäßigkeiten aufgetaucht sind. Dies ist wohl nicht der Fall. Also bitte alle, die Ihr Konto bei der Sparkasse haben nicht nur zurückbuchen, sondern auch den Mitarbeitern eine Info geben. Es ist zwar nur ein kleiner Betrag, aber wenn man versucht mich zu betrügen, werde ich echt sauer. Ich werde auch noch zur Polizei gehen, und Anzeige erstatten.

Gruß
tschuli


----------



## Kati-Balou (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo zusammen, 
jetzt werden die Beträge ja schon höher! Bei mir waren es "nur 4,99" jetzt sind es bereits 9,98 Euro! Habe aber auch von Bekannten gehört wo es 14,99 Euro waren!:scherzkeks:
Ich war heute mal auf der Internetseite und habe meinen Wohnort eingegeben und siehe da - es waren über 200 Telefon-Nummern drin! Darunter auch mir bekannte Personen, die ich gleich informiert habe! Hier geht es jetzt rund - jeder kennt wieder einen anderen usw.! Noch ist nicht bei allen ein Schreiben eingegangen und auch noch nicht bei allen das Geld abgebucht! Jedenfalls sind alle hellhörig und kontrollieren ihre Post und ihre Bank genaustens! Die, die es bis jetzt betrifft, gehen jedenfalls alle zur Polizei und erstatten Anzeige! Vielleicht ist dies auch ein Tipp um dem Herren K. auf die Schliche zu kommen! guckt einfach mal ob ihr Bekannte im Digitalen Telfonbuch der EU findet!:wall:
Ich bin jedenfalls dran zu klären, wie ich mein Konto schützen kann! Jetzt sind Herrn K. ja meine Daten bekannt und er kann jederzeit Abbuchungen von meinem Konto vornehmen, hat ja genügend Firma über die er dies machen kann:bash:
Dies macht mich sehr unsicher und ziemlich sauer!:abgelehnt:
Denkt auch bitte daran, den von mir in meinem anderen Beitrag genannten Verein zu informieren, die unternehmen auch einiges!
Viele Grüße - Kirsten


----------



## MMW07 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo,

der Fall ist jetzt bei der Polizei Aktenkundig !!
Habe dort alle gefundenen Firmen des Herrn K. in Papierform dagelassen + eine
Liste der hier am Ort eingetragenen "TelWeb-kunden".
Laut Aussage bin ich der erste, der in dieser Sache Anzeige erstattet hat.
(eine Anzeige läßt sich auch online machen...)

Habe mir auch schon überlegt, andere Geschädigte mal anzurufen und dort nach
Auffälligkeiten zu fragen.
Warscheinlich kann man hierdurch das Ermittlungstempo gegen Herrn K. beschleunigen.

@Kati-Balou
Bitte mail mir doch den exakten Link des Vereins zu. Habe dort gestern keine
eindeutige Mailadresse gefunden......
Werde aber heute nochmal suchen.

Gruß MMW07

!! Melde mich bei Neuigkeiten umgehend !!


----------



## franticekvonpolski (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Auch bei mir wurden gestern 9,98 € per Lastschrift von meinem Konto abgebucht. Habe sofort meine Online-Bank angerufen u. den Betrag stornieren lassen. Ging alles ohne Probleme, da ich keine Einzugsermächtigung erteilt habe. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich noch Post von Telweb bekomme.
:-p


----------



## tschuli79 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Habe eben mal eine Mail zu dem Thema an Stern-TV geschickt. Bitte schließt Euch an! Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch noch Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten!


----------



## Kati-Balou (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo zusammen,
es nimmt jetzt ja doch richtig Form an! Hier jetzt für alle die Emailadresse, damit ihr nicht lange suchen müsst, von [.....] (musste mir erst die Genehmigung einholen) die sind super erstaunt, dass es in so kurzer Zeit so ein Umfang angenommen hat! Gebt denen bitte soviel Futter wie möglich an die Hand!
Viele Grüße und hoffentlich schönere Überraschungen am Nikolaustag - Kirsten:santa:

_Mailadresse entfernt. Siehe Nutzungsbedingungen. MOD/BR
kann per *P*rivater*N*achricht ausgetauscht werden _


----------



## Kati-Balou (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

so - ich bin es nochmal - ab dem Wochenende wird es bei dem "Verein" eine Infoseite zu diesem Thema geben. Emailanschrift wurde eben gerade gelöscht, obwohl ich eine Genehmigung hatte - schade! Nehmt bitte direkten Kontakt zu mir auf! Hier noch ein weiterer Hinweis von dem Verein:

Es ist ganz wichtig, dass jeder, bei dem was abgebucht wurde, Anzeige erstattet, weil er sonst behaupten kann, dass das ein Versehen war und die Staatsanwaltschaft ihm das Gegenteil beweisen muss.

Wir haben hier festgestellt, dass es fast alles Teilnehmer sind, die selbstständig sind oder einen Gewerbeschein besitzen! Ist es bei Euch auch so?


----------



## MMW07 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



tschuli79 schrieb:


> Habe eben mal eine Mail zu dem Thema an Stern-TV geschickt. Bitte schließt Euch an! Ich werde auf jeden Fall auch noch Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten!



dito !!!


----------



## tschuli79 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

...und nochmal ich. Auf der Homepage von telweb habe ich noch 2 Bekannte von mir gefunden, und diese direkt kontaktiert. Allerdings haben sie noch keine Abbuchung. Auffällig ist aber, dass die Anschriften und Telefonnummern von uns allen nicht aktuell sind. Bei mir steht die Telefonnummer von meinen Eltern drin. Ich war nie unter dieser Rufnummer irgendwo gelistet. Bei dem einen stimmt weder Anschrift noch Rufnummer, und bei dem anderen ist ebenfalls die Rufnummer der Eltern verzeichnet. Einen Gewerbeschein habe ich auch. Allerdings nur noch einer meiner Bekannten. Wir haben versucht zu rekonstruieren, wo bei uns der gemeinsame Nenner ist, haben ihn aber nicht gefunden. Gut, wir haben alle ein Ebay-Konto, aber dann müßten die aktuellen Anschriften und Telefonnummern ja stimmen. Wenn einer ne Idee dazu hat, her damit!


----------



## tschuli79 (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Auch bei meinem anderen Bekannten ist es die Anschrift und Rufnummer der Eltern. Kommt Euch das bekannt vor?


----------



## sologon (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo,
auch ich gehöre zu den Geschädigten nach dem bekannten Muster:
Abbuchung als Lastschrift ohne Erlaubnis, Rückbuchung von Postbankkonto habe ich veranlasst, morgen werde ich Anzeige erstatten.
sologon


----------



## Schmitti (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



tschuli79 schrieb:


> ...und nochmal ich. Auf der Homepage von telweb habe ich noch 2 Bekannte von mir gefunden, und diese direkt kontaktiert. Allerdings haben sie noch keine Abbuchung. Auffällig ist aber, dass die Anschriften und Telefonnummern von uns allen nicht aktuell sind. Bei mir steht die Telefonnummer von meinen Eltern drin. Ich war nie unter dieser Rufnummer irgendwo gelistet. Bei dem einen stimmt weder Anschrift noch Rufnummer, und bei dem anderen ist ebenfalls die Rufnummer der Eltern verzeichnet. Einen Gewerbeschein habe ich auch. Allerdings nur noch einer meiner Bekannten. Wir haben versucht zu rekonstruieren, wo bei uns der gemeinsame Nenner ist, haben ihn aber nicht gefunden. Gut, wir haben alle ein Ebay-Konto, aber dann müßten die aktuellen Anschriften und Telefonnummern ja stimmen. Wenn einer ne Idee dazu hat, her damit!


Hallo zusammen. Bei mir ist meine Mutter angeschrieben worden. Sie hat übrigens keinen Gewerbeschein. Der Betrag von knapp 10 € wurde allerdings vom gemeinschaftlichen Konto abgebucht. Hier stimmt die Adresse komplett. Ich habe auf der Telweb seite mal nach Postleitzahlen gesucht. Musste feststellen, dass auch Freunde und Bekannte von uns dort verzeichnet sind. Habe und werde sie informieren. Mein Vater hat sich an den Verbaucherschutz hier bei uns gewandt. Dort ist angeblich noch nichts bekannt. Daraufhin hat er eine Email an PlusMinus geschickt. Diese greifen solche Geschichten immer sehr schnell auf. Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch Lust dazu. Der Betrag wurde übrigens bereits 2 Tage vor dem Schreiben abgebucht. Also schaut ruhig auch mal ein paar Tage zurück. Vielleicht gebt ihr mir auch die Adresse des "Vereins". Ich möchte gerne gegen solche Typen vorgehen. Am Ende werden nämlich nur die Abgezockt, die sich sowieso nicht wehren können oder wollen. Ich werde morgen noch einen Bekannten fragen (RA) ob man da noch etwas machen kann oder sollte. ich werde berichten.


----------



## weihnachtsmann (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



sologon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch ich gehöre zu den Geschädigten nach dem bekannten Muster:
> Abbuchung als Lastschrift ohne Erlaubnis, Rückbuchung von Postbankkonto habe ich veranlasst, morgen werde ich Anzeige erstatten.
> sologon


auch ich stehe in diese Liste mit den Tel.Nummern und Adresse der Eltern !?
bis jetzt ohne Abbuchung oder Rechnung !

wo ist die Verbindung?
und woher die Kontodaten falls Abbuchungen passiert sind?!

Stadt, Finanzamt, Mobilfunkanbieter, amazon,  
aber sooo alte Daten.....!


----------



## weihnachtsmann (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?   ....INFOS..............*

Hallo zusammen!!!!!

interessante Beiträge zu diesem Thema gibt es auch hier....

http://www.macuser.de/forum/showthread.php?t=321596

die Adresse in MH a.d.R  ist inzwischen auch bekannt...


----------



## MichuPichu (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?   ....INFOS..............*

Hups - wo ist denn meine Antwort von gestern hin?! 

Naja - egal...

Also die Telefonnummernmasche ist sehr merkwürdig.
Auch bei meinem Mann steht die Uralt-Adresse und Telefonnr. seiner Eltern. Interessant ist daran, dass er zu der Zeit, wo er dort gewohnt hat noch kein I-net besessen hat und so auch können die Daten nicht über Ebay o.ä. sein.

Es ist mir wirklich ein Rätsel - aber ich denke, dass wir gemeinsam etwas dagegen tun müssen.

Leider werde ich morgen nicht dazu kommen, da ich Termine habe, aber ich gleich noch eine E-Mail an unsere Tageszeitung schreiben, damit diese einen Artikel bringen. Allein in meiner Stadt und den Nachbarstädten habe ich einige hundert Einträge gefunden. Diese Menschen müssen gewarnt werden - ich kann ja schlecht alle anrufen.

Wie ich jetzt aus Euren Antworten raus gehört habe, ist wohl ein Anruf dort sinnlos... mhm...  dann vllt. doch ein Besuch?!

Ich habe gerade überlegt - ich glaube ich werde diesen Menschen für das Fass ohne Boden von BIZZ vorschlagen.

Man man man - ich bin stinksauer!! 

Auch an alle die, die bis jetzt noch nichts übernommen haben - bitte geht zur Polizei....
Es ist wichtig! 

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden - macht dies bitte auch!


----------



## MichuPichu (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?   ....INFOS..............*

Die Mail an BIZZ ist raus. Bin gespannt, ob sie da etwas unternehmen.

Gruß
Nora


----------



## MichuPichu (6 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?   ....INFOS..............*

Schade, ich dachte ich könnte meinen Beitrag auch editieren.. naja, dann eben so...

Eine weitere Email an die Bild Zeitung "Bild kämpft für Sie" habe ich auch soeben verschickt.

Kleine Frage: Sofern sich jmd bei mir meldet - wessen Kontaktadresse (also E-Mail z.B.) darf ich weitergegeben? Bitte schreibt mir dann Eure Mailaddy per PN. DANKE!


----------



## RookieMCM (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo,
auch ich bin betroffen, hier mein „identischer“ Verlauf:
Abbuchung 04.12.07 als Lastschrift ohne Auftrag über 9,98 €; Rückbuchung 05.12.07 (durch meine Bank habe ich die Kto.Nr. der Fa. in M.a.d.R. erhalten); Anschreiben TelWeb vom 03.12.07  angeblich aus Feldkirchen Österreich, abgestempelt in Mühlheim a.d.Ruhr am 06.12.07 erhalten (die im Anschreiben angegebene Bankverbindung ist nicht identisch mit der der Rückbuchung); Anzeige bei der Polizei am 06.12.07 (schnell, verständnisvoll und sehr nett verlaufen)! Meine gesamten bisherigen Unterlagen (Anschreiben aus Österreich (abgestempelt in Mühlheim a.d.R.), Domainauflistungen, Impressum WVF-Weblico und WV-Feldkirchen, Forumbeiträge bis zum 04.12.07) hat die Polizei erhalten. 

Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, wo die meine Bankverbindung her haben. Es hat Mitte November einen Anruf einer Dame gegeben, es wurde nachgefragt, ob wir damit einverstanden wären, dass unsere Adresse ins Europäische Telefonbuch aufgenommen würde. Bis dahin gab es keine Einwände. Die Richtigkeit der Adresse wurde abgeglichen, als es dann um mein Geburtsdatum ging wurden wir stutzig und machten bis auf das Geburtsjahr keine weiteren Angaben. Insbesondere wurde nicht über Kosten und Bankverbindung gesprochen.

Ich werde mich wohl auch noch an die zuständige Bank in Mühlheim wenden und meine Bekannten informieren, die in der Liste auftauchen! Weitere Schritte?! à Stern-TV , Heimatzeitung, Bild, ...

Und als Lehre: kein Annahme von Telefongesprächen eines Callcenters!!!

@ Kati-Balou (Kirsten)
Bitte mail mir doch den exakten Link des Vereins zu! Danke!!!

Gruß
RookieMCM

Ich komme aus Lippstadt, bis jetzt 97 Treffer im besagten Telefonbuch der EU! Geseke 47, Anröchet 44, Erwitte 24, Gütersloh 112, Paderborn 132, Büren 26, Salzkotten 33,  und so weiter........


----------



## MichuPichu (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Es ist doch alles sehr verdächtig... Die Frage mit der Bankverbindung ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel, welches ich geklärt haben möchte.

@Rookie: Aus Lippstadt also - interessant  Da hab ich vor Jahren mal gewohnt... ist ja auch nicht so weit bis Mühlheim... vllt. sollten wir dort wirklich mal alle vor der Tür stehen. 

Die Leute werden alle immer dreister - verstecken sich hinter komischen Adressen. Wo leben wir denn, dass hier jeder von einem Konto abbuchen kann, ohne das eine Erlaubnis vorliegt. 

Das einzig positive was ich dieser Sache abgewinnen kann ist, dass ich nicht allein da stehe und wir alle gemeinsam dagegen vorgehen. Dafür DANKE


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



RookieMCM schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, wo die meine Bankverbindung her haben.





MichuPichu schrieb:


> Die Frage mit der Bankverbindung ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel, welches ich geklärt haben möchte.


Das ist recht einfach zu erklären. Neben der angerufenen Telefonnummer steht bereits ein vollständiger Datensatz mit der Bankverbindung. Das Telefonat dient zwei Gründen. Zum einen sollen die Daten möglichst auf Aktualität abgeglichen werden und zum anderen soll es den Eindruck erwecken, man habe in das Prozedere eingewilligt, wozu dann auch die Abbuchung gehört.

Ich nehme an, dass nur die wenigsten Angerufenen überhaupt erstmal merken, dass die Buchung stattgefunden hat und daraufhin Widerspruch führen. Was man in Foren oder sonstwo liest, ist nur die Spitze von solch einem Eisberg. Wohin die Reise mit den Anzeigen geht, kann ich euch auch sagen - üblicher Weise vermengen derartige Geschäftstreibende Anrufe mit eindeutiger Zusage des Kunden mit denen der Angerufenen, die rumzicken. Am Ende hat es den Anschein, dass allenfalls ein Kommunikationsfehler zwischen dem Caller und dem angerufenen Kunden vorliegt, zumal (wie hier) tatsächlich eine Leistung erbracht wird, nämlich die Eintragung in dieses Adressbuch. Somit wird es äußerst schwer sein, da eine strafbare, vorsätzliche Handlung nachzuweisen. Das Callcenter wird Einzelverbindungsnachweise mit Gesprächsdauer vorweisen können, aus denen (technisch nachvollziehbar) die Gespräche mit dem Kunden oder jemand an dessen Telefon, bewiesen sind. Was aber nicht bewiesen werden kann, ist der Inhalt des Telefonates.
Aufgrund der Geringfügigkeit werden wohl nur wenige Geprellte eine Anzeige erstatten. Wenn man dazu den Rest des Eisberges betrachtet, dann könnte das der übliche Schwund sein, für den die Arbeit eine Staatsanwaltes kaum lohnt, da das öffentliche Interesse in Frage gestellt wird. Es nutzt nichts, wenn 10.000 Leute angerufen wurden und nur 50 irgendwo in der Republik eine Anzeige erstattet haben, von denen nur höchstens die Hälfte ihren Weg (vor der Einstellung des Verfahrens gleich vor Ort) in ein gesammeltes Verfahren am Ort einer bezeugten Zuständigkeit schaffen.

In einem mir bekannten, sehr ähnlichen Fall stellte sich heraus, dass der Geschäftstreibende von einem erfahrenen Anwalt für Strafrecht dahingehend beraten wurde, wie die Strafverfolgung von Amts wegen aussieht und was ihn erwartet - der Anwalt behielt letztlich (von einem Richter bestätigt) Recht und der Geschäftstreibende erhielt dann sein ergaunertes Geld zurück, das vorab beschlagnahmt war.

...und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht mit "...armes Deutschland..." Solche Phänomene gibt es in allen Ländern der Welt, denn die Not oder die Gier der Menschen macht erfinderisch. Und wenn ich hier schon lese, dass das Geschäft angeblich von Österreich aus koordiniert werden soll, na dann guten Nacht, Mühlheim!


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Zur Frage der Herkunft der Bankverbindung:

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an einen Eintrag im früheren Ärger-Forum, der da lautete:


> [.....]Meine Bankverbindung war den Leuten bereits überraschenderweise bekannt; nach deren Angaben hatte ich ja mal SKL oder NKL gespielt und abbuchen lassen[.....]


Offenbar hat da jemand Datensätze mit Bankverbindungen vertickt, die jetzt in Kohle umgesetzt werden sollen.


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Mal ´ne ganz andere Frage! Mühlheim ist ja nicht sonderlich groß. Ein recht ähnliche Problem gab es mal über Lastschriften einer Firma, die Jahresbeiträge für Gewinnspiele über die Afendis in München abbuchen lies. Kann es sein, dass es einen Bezug zur Problematik um win-maker gibt?


----------



## Nicko1998 (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Mal ´ne ganz andere Frage! Mühlheim ist ja nicht sonderlich groß. Ein recht ähnliche Problem gab es mal über Lastschriften einer Firma, die Jahresbeiträge für Gewinnspiele über die Afendis in München abbuchen lies. Kann es sein, dass es einen Bezug zur Problematik um win-maker gibt?


Geht mal auf die Seite win-maker. Interessant, was da rauskommt. Es wird weitergeleitet auf eine "Aktion Kundenschutz" aus Mühlheim, die Kohle dafür verlangt, dass man von bestimmten Unternehmen nicht belästigt wird.

Irgendwie kommt mir da ein äußerst strenger Geruch in die Nase.... :-?

Und ein ordnungsgemäßes Impressum ist auch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## gelsenpower (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo bei mir sind die Daten auch nicht richtig 
es ist die Telefonnummer von meinem Vater drin.

Wie kommen wir eigendlich wieder aus dieser liste raus ? ich möchte da nicht gespeichert sein.

und sollten wir uns nicht mal gesammelt an einen Fernsesender wenden und auch gesammelt eine Anzeige einreichen ? oder sowas in der art was gibt es da für möglichkeiten 

Gruß Gelsenpower


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



gelsenpower schrieb:


> .....gesammelt eine Anzeige einreichen ? was gibt es da für möglichkeiten


Keine, bei einer Strafanzeige steht jeder Fall für sich - gesammelt wird (wenn es denn so sein soll) bei einer StA oder Polizei.


----------



## Kati-Balou (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

So - habe einen Interviewtermin bei unserem lokalen Radiosender! Werde dort über die Machenschaften von Telweb berichten und warnen! Mehr später - muss mich beeilen ist jetzt sehr kurzfristig!


----------



## RookieMCM (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Mit einer kleinen Mail und einer kurzen Sachverhaltsschilderung sowie zwei Links auf die aufgeführten Foren wurden von mir folgende Sender / Zeitungen informiert:
Bild-Zeitung; Stern-TV, Plus-Minus, meine Heimatzeitung sowie ein MdL aus NRW der auch im Telefonbuch aufgeführt ist!

Je mehr sich melden, umso mehr kann evtl. bewegt werden!!!


----------



## Kati-Balou (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

so - bin zurück vom Radiosender! War das aufregend :-p Interview wurde nicht live gesendet sondern aufgezeichnet, hat unterschiedliche Gründe! Auch wollen die nochmals die Polizei dazu befragen und eventuell auch mit denen ein Interview machen. Hurra, das Rad fängt an sich an sich zu drehen. 
Plus/Minus ist auch von mir informiert, haben auch bereits geantwortet, das sie in der Redaktionskonferenz entscheiden ob ein Beitrag gesendet wird!
Die regionale Presse und auch die großen Tageszeitungen im Einzugsgebiet sind ebenfalls informiert!
Gerade bekomme ich noch einen Anruf - Eine Bekannte einer Bekannten ... grins ist nun mal so, hat heute morgen einen Anruf bekommen, zur Abgleichung der Daten im EU-Verzeichnis! Da sie aber noch nicht informiert war - hat sie die Daten bestätigt! Nach dem Telefonat mit meiner Bekannten, hat sie es mit der Angst bekommen! Sie wartet jetzt ab, was passiert! Erst dann kann sie aktive werden!
Also - Telweb ist weiterhin aktiv nach neuen "Geldgebern"! :bash:
Wer noch nicht von dem "Virus" befallen ist - kann alles noch kommen :wall:
Viele Grüße - Kirsten


----------



## gelsenpower (7 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Na das ist doch schon mal was ich hatte auch noch an Akte geschrieben habe aber noch keine Antwort bekommen. Schauen wir mal. Montag bin ich erst mal bei der Polizei. Gibt es die möglichkeit einer Sammelunterlassungsklage. Denn Ich möchte eigendlich nicht länger auf deren seiten erscheinen.
Hat da jemand ahnung von ? 

Gruß Gelsenpower


----------



## Kati-Balou (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo zusammen,
habe noch einen interessanten Hinweis bekommen - hier jetzt der Auszug aus der Mail:
Die abbuchende Bank sollte auch wegen [.........] informiert und um Kontosperrung gebeten werden. Das funktioniert in der Regel sehr gut. 
Es gibt wohl wirklich sehr viele Betroffene, hier macht es anscheinend die Masse, damit sich das Geschäft lohnt. 
Ich werde versuchen zu recherchieren wie man es anstellen muss und dann weitere Infos geben - vielleicht hat aber auch jemand bereits Ahnung wie es geht! Dann bitte Infos einstellen.
Die Bankverbindung vom Anschreiben TelWeb ist es jedenfalls nicht - wäre ja auch zu einfach :wall:
Bis später mal - Kirsten
_
Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## tschuli79 (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Jetzt geht es in die nächste Runde! Ich habe heute Post von einer Firma Bürgel erhalten. Sie wollen mich in eine Datenbank für Gewerbetreibende eintragen. Seltsamerweise mit den gleichen, veralteten Daten wie die, die bei Telweb genutzt worden sind. Sie bitten um eine Aktualisierung meiner Daten. Firmensitz ist angeblich Essen, der Brief kam allerdings aus Hamburg. Hat sonst noch jemand Post bekommen?


----------



## Kati-Balou (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Das kann ja lustig werden! Soll dieser Eintrag auch etwas kosten? Ist das Geld auch womöglich bereits abgebucht? Steckt auch hier Herr K. wieder dahinter? Oder hat Herr K. nur unsere Daten "verkauft"?!?!?! :wall:
Bewahre alles gut auf, einschließlich des Briefumschlages! Eventuell muss in diesem Forum ein neues Thema unter dem "neuen Stichwort" eröffnet werden!
Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden!
Viele Grüße - Kirsten


----------



## Kati-Balou (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

So - da bin ich schon wieder! Die Firma B. ist eine Firma die Adressen verkauft! Diese Adressen stammen anscheinend von renomierten "Sicherheitsfirmen" die eigentlich alle kennen und ich hier wahrscheinlich nicht nennen darf! Da es sich um Adressen handelt die Bonitätsgeprüft sind, könnt ihr Euch vorstellen welche Firmen es sind: "Sch...", Cr.........." etc. diese Firmen dürfen aber keinen Falls die Kontodaten bekannt geben! Ich versuche mal den Text zu veröffentlichen, da keine Namen genannt werden, dürfte es erlaubt sein:


> Mit B. DirektmarketingManagement profitieren
> Sie von einer der größten Datenbanken in
> Deutschland mit Informationen über 37 Millionen
> Privatpersonen und 3,6 Millionen Unternehmen.
> ...


Da ich aus der Werbung komme, weiß ich wie es abläuft - Herr K. kauft dort seine Adressen - sprich unsere! Verschickt die Unterlagen! Einige sind nicht mehr aktuell - diese kann er dann sammeln und zurück schicken und bekommt das Geld für diese Adressen erstattet! Jetzt ist es an der Firma B. die Adressen zu aktualisieren, damit nicht weitere Reklamationen auftreten! Dies machen sie wohl gerade!
Mal abwarten was auf uns noch zu kommt! :dagegen:


----------



## Pfadfinder (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

@Kati-Balou und @tschuli79

Bevor hier vielleicht eine Firma fälschlicherweise verdächtigt wird, mit Adressen zu ‚handeln’.
Die Firma B. in HH, die ich kenne, ist ein seriöses Unternehmen, das verschiedene Produkte aus dem Bereich Wirtschaftsinformationen und Inkasso anbietet.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Interesse haben, mit der ‚Nutzlosbranche’ zusammen zu arbeiten oder deren Inkasso zu betreiben oder mit denen im Zusammenhang genannt zu werden.
Wenn Ihr wirklich von denen angeschrieben wurdet und Ihr einen Zusammenhang mit Nepp vermutet, sind die für entsprechende Hinweise wahrscheinlich sogar dankbar.
Ich weiß nicht, ob deren Datenbank für DirektMarketingManagement auch Negativeinträge beinhaltet, aber ich würde das an Eurer Stelle mit denen schon geklärt wissen.

Gruß
Pfadfinder


----------



## Kati-Balou (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo Pfadfinder,
Deine Aussagen mögen ja richtig sein, aber ich stelle nichts in ein Forum, wo ich nicht recherchiert habe! Das Zitat welches veröffentlicht wurde ist von deren Internetseite! Gehe mal auf deren Seite und auch Du wirst dort entdecken, dass sie Adressen und zwar recht "teure" und "hochwertige" für Werbezwecke verkaufen! Die haben eine große Selktionsmöglichkeit, so dass der Käufer schon sehr genau angeben welche Zielgruppe er ansprechen möchte! Hier wird sicherlich bei Kauf auch nicht nachgefragt, ob der Käufer diese Adressen für Betrug benutzen will :cry: Vermutlich wissen Sie es auch gar nicht! Nur ist es schon sehr merkwürdig, dass genau in diesem Zusammenhang jetzt so eine Anfrage von denen kommt! Was bei Adressenfirmen auch üblich ist, wenn Adressen vom Käufer zurück kommen, die müssen dann ihre Datenbank ja aktualisieren, damit keine weiteren Reklamationen bei denen aufschlagen! 

Tatsache ist einzig und allein, dass hier mit genau den falschen Daten gearbeitet wurde, wie auch bei TelWeb - richtig! Dies alles lässt erstmal den Verdacht aufkommen, dass die Adressen von dieser Firma stammen!
Auch ist es merkwürdig, dass hier ein Verzeichniss von Gewerbetreibenen aufgebaut werden soll - dies bedarf auch meiner Zustimmung!

Vielleicht ist es reiner Zufall, dass gerade diese Firma zeitgleich mit TelWeb so ein, doch sehr "ähnliches" Objekt auf die Beine stellen will - oder?

Vielleicht sind sie auch nur zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort aktiv geworden!

Ich werde mich am Montag so wie so mit denen in Verbindung setzen und verlangen, dass meine Daten, soweit vorhanden gelöscht werden! Zur Not auch über einen Anwalt! Auch werde ich um Informationen bitten, wie sie an meine Bankverbindung kommen!

Bis jetzt ist über die Firma "B" noch nichts Negatives gesagt worden - richtig?
Adressenverkauf ist eine normales Gewerbe - richtig?

Der Rest wird sich - so denke ich jedenfalls spätestens am Montag aufklären - in welcher Art und Weise auch immer!
Viele Grüße - Kirsten :-D


----------



## tschuli79 (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Ich will diese Firma mit Sicherheit nicht zu unrecht diskreditieren, aber es kommt mir halt merkwürdig vor. Ich habe der Firma mitgeteilt, dass die von Ihnen genutzten Daten in einem vermutlich in einem Betrugsfall verwendet wurden, und dass sie mich aus der Datenbank löschen sollen. 

Dieses Forum dient dem Erfahrungsaustausch, und deshalb interessiert mich, ob jemand die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Außerdem hat Kati-Balou ja nu auch was dazu rausgefunden (danke dafür!). Ich bin einfach total verunsichert, in wie weit meine Daten noch verwendet werden können, und ein solches Schreiben trägt weiter dazu bei. Ich habe grundsätzlich halt ein Problem damit, wenn meine Bankverbindung weiterverkauft wird.


----------



## DocMichi (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Ui, hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mit einem kleinen Tread so eine große Welle lostreten würde,...

Komisch ist das alles,... die einen haben einen Gewerbeschein, zu denen gehöre ich auch, andere anscheinend nicht.

Bei der NKL, oder war es SKL, habe ich auch mal mitgemacht, oder sogar bei beiden.

Es gibt immer Überschneidungen,... Da ich nun schon lange hier wohne, aber schon seit längerem diese im Verzeichnis geführte Nummer schon länger nicht mehr angebe, werden die Daten wohl alle alt und durch Zufall bei etlichen, die ebenfalls nicht umgezogen sind, noch aktuell sein.

Gewinnspiele sind ja auch immer schöne Datensammelbecken. Klar, da gibt keiner seine Bankdaten an. Wenn man aber einen freundlichen CallCenterMitarbeiter hat, der einem schon vorab was gutes möchte, z.B. ein Zeitungsabo, dann kann man da auch seine Daten losgeworden sein.

Ob es das oben angesprochene Unternehmen ist, oder vielleicht ein CallCenter, das dringend Geld brauchte und die Daten verkauft hat, kann wohl zz keiner sagen.

Ich habe die PN erhalten und werde schauen, ob ich die Sachen noch im Altpapier habe,... Hatte mir da auch keinen Kopf mehr drum gemacht und hier gar nicht mehr auf den Verlauf geachtet.

Es ist auf jedenfall schön zu sehen, was hier an Energie reingesteckt wird.

Und zum Thema Löschung aus dem Verzeichnis: Die Domain ist laut united-domains, sollte man dort eine Domainsuche machen, ja zum Verkauf angeboten. Wer sie kauft, der kauft vermutlich nicht das Projekt dazu,...
telweb.eu for sale Gebot  Europa Gebot abgeben
telweb.at ist aber nicht zum Verkauf angeboten, was komisch ist, da sie auf die gleiche Seite verweist,...

Die Seite wird nirgends beworben, daher denke ich mal, dass man auch nicht ohne Google an die Seite kommt. Wenngleich ich mich trotzdem nicht wohlfühle.

Die Bank wollte ich eh schon längere Zeit wechseln, aber was macht das für einen Sinn, wenn so etwas für seriösklingende Firmen doch weitergegeben wird, oder durch CallCenter, oder durch Datensammelunternehmen der Wirtschaftsauskunfteien, oder wo immer unsere Daten herkommen,...

Echt schlimm, was im Internet abgeht. Aber durch Schaden wird man klug und man versucht, alles einzudämmen. Besonders ich jetzt, nachdem ich nicht nur durch TelWeb schlechte Erfahrungen innerhalb weniger Tage gesammelt habe,...

Werde den Tread jetzt weiter verfolgen und hoffe, dass Sendungen im TV und Radio aufklären und alle ihr Geld zurückbekommen. Jede Rückbuchung kostet Herrn K. auch Geld. Vermutlich werden deshalb die Jahresgebühren angehoben von 4,99 auf 9,98 auf 14,99,...


----------



## MMW07 (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo,

Der Abbuchungsbetrug ist wohl auch in Österreich akut. Habe in Wien
265 Einträge gesehen.


----------



## gelsenpower (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

In Deutschland gibt es die Schufa und ich denke das sollte das einzige unternehmen sein die Kundendaten speichern und weitergeben darf.

Ich habe auch keinem anderen Kreditunternehmen die erlaubnis erteil meine daten zu speichern. 

Ich meine unsere Politik sollte da mal endlich einen rigel vorschieben.

Gespeicherte Grüße Gelsenpower


----------



## Kala Schnikov (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo, ich bin auch ein telweb-Geschädigter. Mir wurden am 23.11. 4,99€ abgebucht. Das Geld hab ich zurück. Meine Adresse auf derer website ist eine recht alte, die schon  seit 5 oder 6 Jahren nicht mehr aktuell ist. Ich habe kein Gewerbe, hatte auch noch nie eins. Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als die Adresse noch aktuell war, hatte ich mit Internet noch nicht viel zu tun. Also ebay und andere Onlineversandhäuser schließe ich aus. Als einzigster Provider hatte freenet eine Erlaubnis für Lastschriftabbuchungen. Aber: Ich hatte damals auch entweder NKL oder SKL gespielt


----------



## Schmitti (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hi, auch ich möchte mal wieder etwas dazu berichten.

Ich habe mit einem befreundeten Anwalt darüber gesprochen, der mich nicht gerade ermuntert hat. Ich solle Anzeige erstatten und abwarten, ob überhaupt was passiert. Alles weitere ist wahrscheinlich rausgeworfenes Geld. Die Konten soll ich beobachten und wieder zurückbuchen, wenn es erneut Abbuchungen gibt. Es kann passieren, dass der gute Herr aufgrund der Tatsache, dass es nur um geringe Beträge geht und die Anzeigen in unterschiedlichsten Städten eingehen nicht wirklich viel zu erwarten hat. Bis auf solch eine Sache eine Staatsanwaltschaft reagieren kann fließt im normalfall viel Wasser den Rhein runter. Ein Vertrag ist zumindest bei mir nicht zustande gekommen, da wir nichts unterschrieben haben. Ein Brief kann auch verloren gehen!!!

Auch das bei dem Thema Kontodaten hat er mir nicht gerade Mut gemacht. Es gibt heute leider sehr viele Datenschutzverstöße. Und es gibt noch hunderte von anderen Möglichkeiten an Eure Kontodaten heranzukommen. Oder gebt ihr alle Kassenbons von Kartenzahlungen immer in den Schredder. Es werden Mülltonnen danach durchsucht und und und. Wir werden uns in nächster Zeit sicherlich daruaf einstellen dürfen, dass solche Geschichten öfters vorkommen.

PlusMinus hat bei uns auch geantwortet, die warten ebenfalls auf die Aktualität der Sache und ich denke auf die Anzahl der Geschädigten, die sich melden. Deswegen schreibt ruhig alle an Plus Minus. Vielleicht nehmen die ja das Thema demnächst auf.

Und bis dahin..... schön auf die Knete aufpassen. (Ich werde übrigens mit meiner Bank sprechen, dass die kommende Abbuchungen von dieser Fa. generell sperrt. Vielleicht machen die das ja.

Gruß

Schmitti


----------



## Kati-Balou (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo - ja es werden wieder so einige Teilnehmer dieses Forums aktiv!

Es ist richtig was Schmitti sagt, leider sind es noch viel zu wenig, die sich über diesen Vorfall Gedanken machen! Herr K. kann in Zukunft jederzeit unter einer "neu gegründeten" Firma Geld abbuchen. :dagegen:

Daher versucht doch in Eurem Einzugsgebiet so viele Personen wie möglich zu informieren! Ich denke nach der Sendung im Radio wird es bei uns im Kreis auch noch einiges an Anzeigen geben!

Mit der Einstellung - mal abwarten was kommt - öffnen wir Herrn K. nur Tür und Tor, diese Art des "Geldeintreibens" weiter zu machen!

Auch wenn wir nur ein kleiner Kreis sind, der aktiv ist, sollten wir alles daran setzen Herrn K. das Handwerk zu legen - sei es mit der Info an Zeitungen, Radiosender etc. um damit den Kreis zu vergrößern!

Also schreibt die Bank von Herrn K. an - habe an fast alle Teilnehmer über Private Nachrichten die Kontodaten und auch Emailadressen, so wie den von mir gesendeten Text verschickt! Damit dürfte auch den Banken klar sein, dass hier etwas faul ist! Wenn Herr K. nicht mehr an sein Geld kommt - dürfte ihm klar werden, dass es diesmal nicht so einfach ist! :wall:

Ich bin einfach nur wütend, dass jemand ungefragt an mein Konto geht, den Betrag von 4,99 Euro hätte ich sicherlich verschmerzen können, aber hier geht es um die Art und Weise wie und um die Masse, die betroffen ist! 

Je mehr sich auf die Hinterbeine stellen um so größer ist die Chance, dass es auch verfolgt wird!

Viele Grüße - Kirsten


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

"Hat noch niemand hier von diesem "Verein" gehört?
Der Sitz der Firma ist in Österreich, sie haben aber ein Konto bei einer deutschen Bank. *wunder*
Gruß,
M."
http://familiennetz.eltern.de/foren/showthread.html?t=233632

[off topic]
http://familiennetz.eltern.de/foren/showthread.html?t=233632


----------



## heiska (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo, auch ich habe heute festgestellt, dass diese Firma bei mir 4,98 EUR abgebucht hat. Ich habe sofort bei der Bank angerufen und sie zurückbuchen lassen, aber man ist ja dann nicht vor weiteren Abbuchungen geschützt. Morgen früh gehe ich zur Polizei und werde Anzeige erstatten. Ich habe mal unter telnet.at nach meinem Namen gesucht, dort erschien meine alte Adresse, wo ich seit über 2 Jahren nicht mehr wohne. Post habe ich nie von denen erhalten und ich habe dort auch sicherlich nichts in Auftrag gegeben. Wo findet man denn diesen Verein, der sich um den Computerbetrug kümmert`?
Heike

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## gelsenpower (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo Heiska schreib mal der Kati Balou eine Private Mail die hat alle infos für dich was du so machen kanst.

Gruß Gelsenpower


----------



## heiska (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo, mir ist das Gleiche passiert, Abbuchung von 4,99 von meinem Konto. Habe sofort rückbuchen lassen. Meine Adressdaten, die bei telweb.at erscheinen, sind ebenfalls uralt und nicht mehr aktuell. Ich habe keine Post von denen bekommen, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass mich letztens mal jemand wegen Datenabgleich angerufen hat. Kann aber nicht so doll gewesen sein, wenn sie dann im Verzeichnis die falsche Adresse angegeben haben. Und von irgendwelchen kostenpflichtigen Einträgen war auch nicht die Rede. Und meine Bankverbindung habe ich mit Sicherheit nicht wildfremden Leuten am Telefon herausgegeben.

Bei NKL und SKL habe ich noch nie mitgemacht, aber ich bin auch selbständig, wie manche hier.

Ich werde morgen erstmal zur Polizei gehen und Anzeige erstatten.
Heike


----------



## MichuPichu (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo Heike,

mach das bitte - die Anzeige ist wichtig.

So - ich versuche nun schon den ganzen Morgen bei den Herrschaften anzurufen. Habe mich nebenbei auch mal mit dem Österreichischen Steuerrecht beschäftigt. So wie ich das verstehe, muss man da erst ab 30.000 € Jahresumsatz Steuern zahlen... mhm - bin schon kurz davor, dort das FA anzurufen.

Habe übrigens auch noch eine Mail an die "netten" Leute geschrieben. U.a. habe ich denen geschrieben, dass sie für Folgekosten aufkommen müssen. 

Ich bin sooooo wütend. Aber wir dürfen nicht aufgeben.

Es scheint mir, als wären wir nur die Spitze des Eisberges...leider....


----------



## MichuPichu (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

@Schmitti: Sperren einzelner Lastschriften ist bei meiner Bank z.B. nicht möglich. Du kannst nur "alle" Lastschriften sperren lassen, aber das muss ja nicht sein.

So bin auch mit meinen Recherchen schon ein wenig weiter. 

Das Kto, welches bei mir abgebucht hat, gehört zur Sparkasse Mühlheim/Ruhr. Dort werde ich gleich mal anrufen.

Dann habe ich beim AG Duisburg angerufen, da es mir sehr spanisch vorkommt, dass mehrere Firmen nur einen Eintrag im Handelsregister haben. Leider haben die dort nur bis 11:30 Uhr Sprechzeiten.

Bin gespannt, was bei der Bank rauskommt.

Weiterhin hab ich versucht bei der Mühlheimer Rufnummer durchzukommen. Interessanterweise klingelt es erst normal - dann plötzlich besetzt.. aber nicht mit mir... ich versuch es weiter!!


----------



## MichuPichu (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

So, ich habe mit der Sparkasse in Mühlheim telefoniert..

ES WIRD IMMER DREISTER!!! Dieses Kto von dem aus die LS durchgeführt wurde, gehört wiederum zu einer anderen Firma. Ich habe mal den Verdacht der Geldw**** geäußert. Der Berater, Herr Schm. war sehr nett und signalisierte, dass die Sparkasse in dieser Sache tätig wird.

Sofern bei Euch das Geld auch auf das Kto bei der Sparkasse gezogen wurde, meldet Euch bitte dort. Entweder telefonisch oder per E-Mail.

Infos, z.B. mit wem ich gesprochen habe, kann ich gern per PN bereitstellen. 

Ach so - das Kto. gehört zur Fa. ** International ... auch unter der gleichen Adresse wie Webl*** ansässig.


----------



## MichuPichu (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

So - nun bin ich richtig sauer...

Habe nochmal ein paar Seiten zurück geblättert... dort stand ja als Durchwahl die 105... dort hab ich nun angerufen. Kurze Zusammenfassung des Gespräches:

Sie: "K."
Ich: "Guten Tag, B. mein Name. Bin ich dort bei der Fa. ** International*
SCHWEIGEN - ca. 15 Sek.
Ich: "Hallo?"
Sie: "Äh - ja"
Ich: "Ich hätte gern jmd. aus der Buchhaltung gesprochen, der mir erklären kann, wieso Ihre Fa. von unserem Konto 4,99 € abbucht"
Sie: "Nein, da kann ich nicht helfen. Rufen sie die 100 an"
Ich: "Frau K. das versuche ich seit Tagen - leider geht dort niemand ran oder es wird "weggedrückt".
Sie: "Da kann ich nichts machen. Rufen Sie bei der Hotline an, die helfen Ihnen weiter"
Ich: "Dann hätte ich gern jemanden gesprochen, der  mir weiterhelfen kann. Oder geben Sie mir die Durchwahl von Herrn K."
SCHWEIGEN
Sie, ziemlich erregt: "ICH kann Ihnen nicht helfen. Rufen Sie die 100 an."
Ich: "Aber Frau K. - sie werden mir doch eine DurchwahlNr. geben können."
Sie, fast wütend: "NEIN, dass liegt nicht in meinem Handlungsspielraum. Für diese Sache gibts die Hotline."
Ich: "Ich möchte aber gerne jetzt jemanden sprechen"
Sie: "Ach, wenns um ihr Geld geht, lassen sie es doch zurück buchen"
Ich: "Das habe ich bereits, wie viele andere auch, getan."
Sie: "Dann ist es doch gut"
Ich: "Nein ist es nicht. Zur Information - ich habe bereits Anzeige erstattet und Ihre Sparkasse informiert. So geht es ja nicht"
Sie - laut und richtig wütend: "Sie können uns gar nichts. Wenn Sie ihr Geld wiederhaben ist doch alles in Ordnung" 
BUMM - aufgelegt.

Sowas!!


----------



## gelsenpower (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo So bin von der Polizei wieder da habe heute auch eine Anzeige erstattet 
Aber das Gespräch ist ja der Hammer schlecht hin aber immerhin bedeutet es das da jemand auch für die Polizei greifbar ist. Habe auch heute noch mal an unsere lokale Zeitung in GE geschrieben.

Gruß Gelsenpower


----------



## Kati-Balou (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo zusammen, ich konnte heute in diesem Fall gar nichts unternehmen - musste mich um meinen Job kümmern!
AC-I******* ist auch eine Firma von Herrn K. könnt einfach mal unter Google gucken, auch diese Firma ist bereits wegen Verdacht des Betruges bekannt! Auch dies könnt ihr unter Google nachlesen!
Er hat auch noch eine weitere Firma, die sowohl in Österreich als auch in Deutschland tätig ist fängt mit "Fe********" an. 
Morgen früh werde auch ich weiter aktiv werden und als erstes mit meiner Bank nochmals Kontakt aufnehmen - bin nämlich bei der Gleichen die auch die Gelder für Herrn K. einzieht! Scheibenkleister! Der anderen Bank habe ich ja die Mail geschickt, bis jetzt aber noch nichts gehört! Lesebestätigung habe ich nicht erhalten, jedoch die Meldung, dass es zugestellt wurde. Meine Mails an die Presse sind alle angekommen, hier liegen auch die Lesebstätigungen vor.
Mal gucken wie es weitergeht! Viele Grüße - Kirsten


----------



## MMW07 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



heiska schrieb:


> Hallo, auch ich habe heute festgestellt, dass diese Firma bei mir 4,98 EUR abgebucht hat. Ich habe sofort bei der Bank angerufen und sie zurückbuchen lassen, aber man ist ja dann nicht vor weiteren Abbuchungen geschützt. Morgen früh gehe ich zur Polizei und werde Anzeige erstatten. Ich habe mal unter telnet.at nach meinem Namen gesucht, dort erschien meine alte Adresse, wo ich seit über 2 Jahren nicht mehr wohne. Post habe ich nie von denen erhalten und ich habe dort auch sicherlich nichts in Auftrag gegeben. Wo findet man denn diesen Verein, der sich um den Computerbetrug kümmert`?
> Heike



Hallo heiska,
telnet.at ist aber wohl falsch: verweist auf xortex.at .....
Die Firma sitzt in Neufelden und hat, so sehe ich, mit "unserem" Abbuchungsbetrug nichts zu tun.

_URLS deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## MMW07 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Habe eine Geschädigte in meiner Nachbarschaft, werde Sie morgen(heute) versuchen zu kontaktieren.
Mal sehen, ob dort der Vorgang bekannt ist.

Gruß MMW07


----------



## heiska (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



MMW07 schrieb:


> Hallo heiska,
> telnet.at ist aber wohl falsch: verweist auf xortex.at .....
> Die Firma sitzt in Neufelden und hat, so sehe ich, mit "unserem" Abbuchungsbetrug nichts zu tun.
> 
> _URLS deaktiviert. MOD/BR_



Da habe ich mich wohl vertan, ich meinte telweb.at. Das müsste die Firma doch sein. Dort ist auch dieser R. K. ... Inhaber.


----------



## heiska (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

So, habe gestern abend auch Anzeige erstattet. Mal sehen, was daraus wird.
Heike


----------



## Franziska (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Heute 21 Uhr im ZDF


> Verdeckte Recherche über die skrupellosen
> Methoden der Call-Center-Branche


----------



## MMW07 (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



Franziska schrieb:


> Heute 21 Uhr im ZDF



Hallo zusammen,

hatte vor einer Stunde noch so einen Anruf :laber:, wollten für ein
Jahresgewinnspiel meine Kontodaten :bang:

MMW07


----------



## MichuPichu (11 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich konnte heute nicht viel unternehmen - habe aber eine Antwort E-Mail von der Bild bekommen.... leider eine Absage... aber hier mal ein Auszug aus der Mail :

Sehr geehrte Frau B.,
wir danken Ihnen für Ihre Zuschrift und Ihr Vertrauen zu unserer Zeitung. Leider ist dies ein Fall, in dem auch wir nicht helfen können.
Wir empfehlen Ihnen, sich mit der Bitte um Rat an die für Ihren Wohnort zuständige Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden. Die Verbraucherverbände bemühen sich besonders um Fälle, in denen Bürger von dubiosen Firmen „hereingelegt“ wurden.
Wir hoffen, dass BILD kämpft für Sie! wenigstens mit diesem Hinweis helfen konnte. Wenn Sie wieder einmal an BILD kämpft für Sie! schreiben möchten: Gerne sind wir auch für Sie da.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

BILD kämpft für Sie!


Ich frage mich nur, warum können die hier nicht helfen? Ist es denn sooooo schwierig, einen Bericht zu schreiben und die Menschen zu warnen? Ne ne ne... aber unter der Mail stand auch eine Telefonnummer - werde da noch anrufen.... wahrscheinlich aber erst am Freitag. Da habe ich frei 

So wie es aussieht, hat mein Schwiegervater im Papiermüll gewühlt und den Brief von dem Verein rausgefischt. Damit werden wir dann am Donnerstag zur Polizei gehen. Leider hat der zuständige Kommisar bisher nicht zurück gerufen. 

Wir dürfen nicht aufgeben!!


----------



## MMW07 (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

@MichuPichu,

aufgeben tun wir auch nicht, es geht doch um unser Geld!!
Kommt doch einem Taschendiebstal gleich was hier abläuft.

Habe das Thema in zwei weiteren gutbesuchten Foren aufgelegt um dort
zu warnen. Es hat jeder selbst in der Hand, was er daraus macht.

Wenn diesen Abbuchungsmethoden nicht Einhalt geboten wird, wechseln wir
in Zukunft die Banken wie die Unterh....

Gruß MMW07


----------



## MMW07 (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

kleine Erkenntnis am Rande:

der Süden der Republik scheint nicht so "vertreten" zu sein wie 
der Norden

Habe mehrere Orte abgefragt........

MMW07


----------



## MichuPichu (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Also hier in NRW ist auch mächtig viel los... bin gespannt, was sich ergibt.

Neueste Erkenntnis für mich - ich hab den blöden Brief doch nicht bekommen. Mein Schwiegervater hat einen anderen rausgekramt und die Tonnen wurden heute geleert. MIST - aber egal - ich mach das auch ohne Brief. Habe ja die Unterlagen von KatiBalou bekommen und denke, dass ich damit auch etwas erreichen kann.


----------



## Kati-Balou (12 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo MichuPichu, Du musst nur Deine Abbuchung und die Rückbuchung mitnehmen. Klar helfen den Beamten auch die Unterlagen von mir, da daraus vieles hervorgeht! Aber hier bei uns haben auch einige Leute Anzeige erstattet, die nur die Abbuchung hatten und durch meine Hinweise erst aufmerksam wurden - ging auch! Klar - hier auf der Wache ist das Thema zwar auch bekannt, aber jede Anzeige wird erstmal einzeln bearbeitet! Die Menge macht es später dann nur für die Staatsanwaltschaft! 
Also los, nehme meine Unterlagen und auch die von Dir und gehe zur Polizei!
Habe heute auch noch erfahren, dass die Banken aus allem raus sind - in den Verträgen bei Kontoeröffnung, stimmt man dem Einzugsverfahren zu und damit prüft die Bank nicht nach! Werde ich morgen oder Freitag auch nochmals genaustens klären! In der Agentur in Köln war heute auch die Hölle los - viele haben Bekannte von sich gefunden - jetzt geht es auch in Köln rund!
Viele Grüße - Kirsten


----------



## tschuli79 (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Vor lauter Weihnachtsstress ist die Sache bei mir etwas liegen geblieben. Bei meinen Eltern, deren Nummer ja als meine auf der Seite von Telweb erscheint, gehen im Moment täglich mindestens 3 Anrufe von Telefonmarketingfirmen ein, die alle nach mir Fragen. Hat einer eine Idee wie man von dieser blöden Seite wieder runter kommen kann? Meine Eltern sind schon ziemlich genervt.

Allen noch viel Spaß im Vorweihnachtsstress!


----------



## Kater Casimir (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Zur Frage der Herkunft der Bankverbindung:
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch gut an einen Eintrag im früheren Ärger-Forum, der da lautete:
> 
> Offenbar hat da jemand Datensätze mit Bankverbindungen vertickt, die jetzt in Kohle umgesetzt werden sollen.


Eine Arbeitskollegin von mir ist vor zwei oder drei Wochen nachts aufgestanden, weil ihre quengelige Katze vor die Tür wollte. Als sie die Tür geöffnet hatte, bekam sie einen Riesenschrecken: Ein völlig Unbekannter kramte in ihrem Altpapierbehälter rum, der wegen der Abholung am nächsten Morgen an der Straße stand. 

Wie sie mir anderntags erzählte, habe sie den Mann nicht angesprochen, sondern weiterbeobachtet. Der habe in sämtlichen Altpapierbehältern in der gesamten Strasse rumgesucht. Und das mitten in der Nacht. Mich würde nicht wundern, wenn der Kerl tatsächlich auf der Suche nach Kontodaten gewesen ist.


----------



## MMW07 (15 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Bzgl.: Altpapier

Post, die personenbezogene Daten enthält, wandert bei mir grundsätzlich zerrissen
in die Restmülltonne oder Biotonne............, da kramt keiner drin rum :-D


----------



## gelsenpower (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

hallo wir sollten uns wirklich mal überlegen wie wir von dieser Seite wieder runter kommen 


Gru0 Gelsenpower


----------



## Franziska (16 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Da wird ja wohl gleich mehrfach der Datenschutz mißachtet.

Es sind bestimmt auch Leute drin, die ganz bewußt nicht im Telefonbuch stehen. 
Es ist auch denkbar, daß Leute drin stehen, die der "Rückwärtssuche" ausdrücklich widersprochen haben.

Die Betroffenen sollten sich an den Datenschutzbeauftragten ihres Bundeslandes bzw. an den Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragten wenden.

http://www.datenschutz-portal.com/Adressen/Index.htm
http://www.bfd.bund.de/DE/Home/homepage__node.html


----------



## gelsenpower (17 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

So ich habe mal dem Datenschutzbeauftragten geschrieben es währe denke ich nicht schlecht wenn da noch ein paar Leute hin schreiben damit die sehen das wir da nicht drin stehen wollen.

Gruß Gelsenpower


----------



## gelsenpower (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo Hier mal einen Auszug aus der Antwort vom Datenschutzbeauftragten :



> Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Herr K. offesichtlich auch ein Gewerbe in Feldkirchen angemeldet hat und eine österreichische Steuernummer besitzt, ist zunächst zu vermuten, dass diese Internetseite auch von Österreich aus betriben wird und die Daten dort auf einem Server gespeichert sind. Insofern sollten Sie sich in jedem Fall auch an die Österreichische Datenschutzkommission wenden. Ich werde nebenher auch ein Auskunftsersuchen an die WVF-Weblicom, Herrn K. , richten und ihn zum vorgetragenen Sachverhalt um Stellungnahme siwe aum Auskunft über die Herkunft der Daten, insbesondere der Bankverbindungsdaten, bitten.



Ich werde jetzt auch noch mal nach Östereich schreiben. 

Gruß Gelsenpower


----------



## Franziska (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Nach "Whois" steht der Server in Deutschland, Hürth.


----------



## gelsenpower (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Naja beide sind jetzt eingeschaltet egal wo der Server steht wird es hoffentlich was bringen.:smile:

Hat eigendlich bis jetzt einer von den Angeschriebenen Medien geantwortet ich habe von Sat1 auch keine Antwort bekommen irgendwie scheinen die das auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen.

Gruß Gelsenpower


----------



## gelsenpower (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo hie die Antwort von Sat 1 Akte 



> wir sind stets bestrebt, mit unseren Beiträgen das Interesse der Zuschauer zu wecken und auf Missstände hinzuweisen. Angesichts der zahlreichen Zuschriften und aufgrund unserer begrenzten Sendezeit von einer Stunde wöchentlich müssen wir jedoch eine redaktionelle Auswahl treffen und können  das von Ihnen eingereichte Problem , obwohl die Thematik sehr aktuell ist, leider  nicht  im Rahmen unserer Sendung berücksichtigen. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis dafür, das wir mit den vielen Fällen kaum noch nachkommen und diese Machenschaften auch nicht unterbinden, sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen können.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja das war schon mal nichts !

Gruß Gelsenpower


----------



## Schmitti (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hi, hier bei uns habe ich einige Freunde und Bekannte in der Liste gefunden. Habe sie alle informiert. Teilweise wurde Geld abgebucht. Bei anderen ist bis heute aber noch nichts passiert. Interessant ist, das bei meinem besten freund eine Fa. angerufen hat und ihm zu seinem Gewinn bei einem Internetpreisausschreiben gratuliert hat. (er hat nie gespielt). In dem Gespräch fragte die Dame systematisch die schon bekannten Adressdaten ab. "Sie sind doch der Herr ..." "Sie wohnen doch auf der..." Interessant wurde es als sie fragte " Sie habe doch ihr Konto bei der Sparkasse..." mein Freund war sich der Sitution bewusst und sagt "Nein das stimmt nicht !!!" Daraufhin wollte die Dame die Kontodaten für die Gewinnüberweisung erfragen. Dies hat er hinterfragt und um Name und Adresse der Fa gebeten:scherzkeks: Es wurde herumgeredet aber nicht geantwortet. Mein Kollege blieb cool und hat die Abfrage 5 mal mit irgendwelchen Gegenfragen und Versuchen den Namen der Dame und der Fa herauszukriegen beantwortet. Danach wurde es der Dame zu bunt. Sie schrie ihn am Telefon an er könne sie mal....... und knallte den Hörer auf.:sun:

Seit diesem Tag kontrolliert er sein Konto auch täglich.

Übrigens SKL hat meine Mutter nie gespielt. Auch daher könnten die Daten nicht stammen. 

Die Polizei hier bei uns hat übrigens sehr gut agiert. Sehr nette Dame bei der Kripo, die gleich zweimal Anzeige erstattet hat. Betrug ist wohl aussichtslos, da der Betrag zurückgebucht wurde, sehr gering ist und eigentlich kein Schaden entsstanden ist !!! Sie hat auch auf "Datenausspähung"  Anzeige erstattet. Dies ist wohl sehr viel Erfolgsversprechender.

Ich wünsche Euch allen schöne Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr :tannenbaum:

Und passt auf Eure Kohle auf.

Gruß

Schmitti


----------



## MMW07 (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

@gelsenpower

mir antwortete sternTV:



> "herzlichen Dank für Ihre Zeilen und Ihr Interesse an unserer Sendung stern TV. Es freut uns, dass Sie soviel Vertrauen in unsere journalistische Arbeit haben.
> Ihren Brief haben wir mit persönlicher Anteilnahme gelesen. Es ist auch für uns jedes Mal persönlich bewegend und bedrückend von Problemen, vom Leid, von Sorgen und Ärger unserer Zuschauer zu erfahren. Einige wenden sich mit der Bitte um Hilfe, manchmal sogar in einer Art "letzter Hoffnung" an uns. Mit solchen Zuschriften gehen wir besonders sorgfältig um.
> 
> Sicherlich werden Sie sich vorstellen können, daß wir täglich eine Vielzahl von Briefen erhalten. Nur einiges davon können wir aufgreifen, denn unsere wöchentliche Sendezeit setzt unseren Möglichkeiten enge Grenzen. Daher müssen wir Ihnen leider mitteilen, daß wir Ihren Vorschlag derzeit nicht in einen Sendebeitrag umsetzen können.
> ...



schade, aber war wohl zu erwarten. Ist halt nicht spektakulär genug.

Gruß MMW07


----------



## gelsenpower (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Tja dann müssen wir denen ohne hilfe der TV Sender das Handwerk legen 

Ich wünsche Euch ein Betrugsfreies Jahr 2008 

Gelsenpower


----------



## gelsenpower (2 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo ich hoffe alle (bis auf einen Herrn K.) sind gut ins neue Jahr gekommen. Ich hoffe das sich jetzt bald mal was tut habe aber auch noch keine neuen Nachrichten.

Gruß Gelsenpower


----------



## gelsenpower (8 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo hier mal die Antwort vom Datenschutz aus Österreich 





> Sehr geehrter Herr S.
> 
> die von Ihnen genannten personenbezogenen Daten (Name, Adresse, Telefonnummer; offenkundig auch Ihre Banverbindungsdaten) unterstehen dem Schutz des Grundrechtes auf Datenschutz gemäß § 1 Datenschutzgesetz 2000 (DSG 2000), sofern sie nicht allgemein verfügbar sind (siehe auch § 8 Abs. 2 DSG 2000). Als solche dürfen sie grundsätzlich nur unter den Voraussetzungen des § 7 iVm § 8 DSG 2000 (alle Bestimmungen finden Sie auf unserer Website http://www.dsk.gv.at zur Einsicht) verwendet bzw. veröffentlicht werden (siehe dazu § 4 Z. 12 DSG 2000), zB.: wenn Sie Ihre Zustimmung erteilt haben oder die Veröffentlichung zur Erfüllung einer vertraglichen Verpflichtung zwischen Auftraggeber und Betroffenem erforderlich ist. Um feststellen zu können, ob die Verwendung bzw. Veröffentlichung Ihrer Daten zulässig ist oder nicht, wäre es daher in Ihrem Fall zunächst sinnvoll, den Inhaber der gegenständlichen Homepage, Rudolf K.  um Auskunft über die von Ihnen verarbeiteten Daten, die Herkunft dieser Daten, den Zweck der Datenverwendung sowie die Rechtsgrundlage hiefür gemäß § 26 DSG 2000 aufzufordern. Ein solches Auskunftsbegehren müsste von Ihnen selbst schriftlich unter Beilage eines Identitätsnachweises (Ausweiskopie) gestellt werden. Sollte Ihrem Begehren innerhalb von 8 Wochen nicht entsprochen worden sein (siehe dazu § 26 Abs. 4 DSG 2000), könnten Sie Ihre Verletzung im Recht auf Auskunft vor der Datenschutzkommission gemäß §§ 30 oder*31 DSG 2000 in einem Ombudsmannverfahren oder Beschwerdeverfahren (mit rechtlich durchsetzbarem Ergebnis) geltend machen. Eine Verletzung in Ihrem Recht auf Geheimhaltung schutzwürdiger personenbezogener Daten - wie in Ihrem Fall - durch einen Auftraggeber des privaten Bereichs könnte hingegen nur gemäß § 30 DSG 2000 vor der Datenschutzkommission geltend gemacht werden (welche lediglich eine Empfehlung aussprechen könnte); eine rechtsförmliche Entscheidung wäre in diesem Fall nur vor Gericht zu erlangen (siehe dazu § 32 DSG 2000).



Ich denke über diesen weg ist es sehr aussichtslos.

Aber ich hoffe wir werden nicht aufgeben.

Gruß Gelsenpower


----------



## Kati-Balou (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo zusammen - erstmal wünsche ich allen ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2008 und weniger betrügerische Abbuchungen vom Konto! Hat sich ja so einiges getan - war leider durch Krankheit etwas verhindert!
Ja, das Fernsehen tut sich sehr schwer mit diesem Thema - habe ich auch festgestellt :wall:
Dafür habe ich einen Erfolg beim Rundfunk erzielt 
Bereits am 11.12.2007 ist ein Betrag mit Ausschnitten von meinem Interview bei Radio Neandertal gesendet worden - und dies zur besten Sendezeit morgens um 7:15 Uhr :-D
In der Zeit von 7 bis 9 Uhr wurden wohl 4 Berichte dazu gesendet! Als erstes mein Interview, dann in nicht bekannter Reihenfolge, mit der Polizei, dem Bankenverband und der Verbraucherzentrale! 
Zwei dieser Berichte sind noch im Internet anzuhören: www.radio-neandertal.de; Aktuell; Radiobeiträge; 11.12. betrügerische Kontoabbuchungen - Bsp. Ratingen - :roll:
Die Datenschutzbeauftragten werde ich auch noch informieren!
Waren echt interessante Erfolge, die wir gemeinsam erzielt haben - toll!
Bis später mal - Kati-Balou


----------



## gelsenpower (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo Leute ich war gerade mal auf der Seite von Telweb man soll es kaum glauben ich bin nicht mehr zu finden. War es die Anzeige oder der Datenschutzbeauftragte. Ist noch jemand gelöscht worden ? 

Gruß Gelsenpower


----------



## Kati-Balou (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Ja, ja - die Anzahl der Eintragungen hat sich stark minimiert - hurra! Selbst in Hamburg wo über 500 Eintrage oder auch Düsseldorf mit weit über 500 Einträgen sind keine 100 Stück vorhanden! Mein Eintrag und auch von vielen Bekannten ist gelöscht! So langsam erzielen wir Erfolge! Ich bin stolz auf uns! 
Bis bald - Kati-Balou


----------



## weihnachtsmann (11 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



gelsenpower schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich war gerade mal auf der Seite von Telweb man soll es kaum glauben ich bin nicht mehr zu finden. War es die Anzeige oder der Datenschutzbeauftragte. Ist noch jemand gelöscht worden ?
> 
> Gruß Gelsenpower


ja bin auch gelöscht!  und die meisten der Bekannten auch !  na es wirkt doch....


----------



## MMW07 (12 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Auch von mir noch für Alle ein erfolgreiches 2008 !!!

Habe gerade auch mal geschaut und siehe da, bei uns am Ort sind alle 44 Einträge gelöscht :-p
Muß wohl an der Anzeige gelegen haben, denn den Datenschutzbeauftragten
habe ich noch nicht informiert.

Allerdings hatte ja bei der Anzeige ein Kollege des Polizeibeamten ihm bekannte Namen
auf meiner Liste entdeckt. Kann sein, dass von dort aus noch Maßnahmen ergriffen wurden.

Ein Erfolg für uns, suuuuuper!!


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



MMW07 schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass von dort aus....


Ja, kann sein - ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Strafverfolgungsbehörden, insbesondere die Polizei, neigen eher dazu, sich nicht auf "dünnes Eis" zu begeben und in zivile Belange einzumischen.


----------



## Kala Schnikov (14 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Mein Name ist auch nicht mehr drin. Habe aber bis jetzt keine Anzeige erstattet, hab beruflich viel zu tun. Also kanns an den Anzeigen nicht liegen, wohl eher daran, das der Betrag nicht bezahlt worden ist. 
Ich hoffe jetzt bloß, das meine Daten nicht noch für andere Sachen missbraucht werden.


----------



## Kati-Balou (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



Kala Schnikov schrieb:


> Mein Name ist auch nicht mehr drin. Habe aber bis jetzt keine Anzeige erstattet, hab beruflich viel zu tun. Also kanns an den Anzeigen nicht liegen, wohl eher daran, das der Betrag nicht bezahlt worden ist.
> Ich hoffe jetzt bloß, das meine Daten nicht noch für andere Sachen missbraucht werden.



Hallo Kala, eins kann ich nicht verstehen - Du hoffst, dass Deine Daten nicht anderweitig verwendet werden - richtig? Bist aber nicht bereit eine halbe Stunde zu opfern um eine Anzeige zu erstatten :wall: Wenn Du hoffst, dass Deine Privatsphäre geschützt wird, dann musst Du auch schon selber tätig werden und nicht darauf hoffen, dass Andere es für Dich tun! Wie sich hier raus gestellt hat, waren wir nur gemeinsam stark, der Eine weniger, der Andere mehr! Jeder eben nach seinen Möglichkeiten, die ihm zur Verfügung standen! Und glaube mir - auch ich bin beruflich sehr stark eingebunden, da ich selbsständig bin - die Zeit für eine Anzeige habe ich mir genommen! Selbst die Anzeigen können notfalls sogar online aufgegeben werden! Nicht böse sein - aber nur klagen hilft nicht - es muss auch gehandelt werden! Liebe Grüße - Kati-Balou


----------



## Kala Schnikov (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Haben denn die Anzeigen irgendetwas bewirkt? Ich befürchte, eher nicht. Wird es jemals eine Gerichtsverhandlung geben? Und wie gesagt, die Löschung des Telefonbucheintrags lag sicher nicht an den Anzeigen, sondern daran, das die jährliche Gebühr nicht entrichtet worden ist. Klingt komisch, is aber so


----------



## Kati-Balou (21 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo Kala - ja die Anzeigen haben einiges bewirkt! 
Aber ich denke es interessiert Dich eh nicht wirklich! Du hast Dein Geld wieder und bist gelöscht, warum auch immer! Bleibe ruhig im dem Glauben! Hoffentlich guckst Du auch schön jeden Tag auf Dein Konto, denn Dein Konto steht weiterhin zur freien Verfügung für Betrüger dieser Art! 
Von denen, die Anzeige erstattet haben, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr gering, da wegen Verwendung der persönlichen Bankdaten gegen TelWeb bzw. Herrn K. ermittelt wird, der Sachverhalt Betrug ist hinfällig in dem Moment, wo Du Dein Geld wieder erhalten hast!
Und das Daten aus dem digitalen Telefonbuch der EU gelöscht wurden liegt unter anderem daran, dass die anderem aus diesem Forum sehr aktiv waren und damit an die Öffentlickeit gegangen sind und andere Betroffenen gewarnt haben!
Übrigens - nicht bei jeder Anzeige kommt es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung, was sich in diesem Fall auch als sehr schwierig erweisen würde, da es hier Anzeigen aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet gegeben hat!
Viele Grüße - Kati-Balou


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

@ Kati-Balou, du scheinst dich mit dem Strafrecht und den Bedingungen des Anzeigenablaufes nicht wirklich gut auszukennen aber deine Meinung sei dir dennoch unbenommen.


----------



## Kati-Balou (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo Rüdiger Kunz, danke für die Belehrung :-p
Da Du Dich scheinbar ja gut mit den Bedingungen des Anzeigenablaufes aus kennst - kläre uns doch mal auf! Werden sich sicher viele für interessieren, was genau mit ihren Anzeigen geschied!
Ich kann es nur so wiedergeben, wie die Verbraucherzentrale etc. mich informiert hat! :unzufrieden:
Die Anzeigen waren wichtig, damit auch die Staatsanwaltschaft sieht, dass es kein Einzelfall war! Sicherlich werden bei einem eventuell anstehenden Prozeß nicht tausende von Zeugen geladen.
Freue mich über weitere fachmännische Informationen von Dir! :roll:
Kati-Balou


----------



## MMW07 (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Ein Strafrechtexperte hier zu unserer Problematik, das würde mich auch interessieren!!

@Rüdiger K.
Polemik hilft auch hier nicht wirklich weiter.

mfG


----------



## gelsenpower (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo ich wollte mal wieder was schreiben.

Also der Datenschutzbeauftragte von NRW kann nichts für uns tun er hat mit die Adresse und den Ansprechpartner vom KK33 gegeben der die Sache bearbeitet. Wenn sich noch jemand der Strafanzeige anschließen möchte kann er bei mit gerne den Namen und die Telefonnummer per Private Nachrichten erfragen.

Es sind auf jedenfall einige Strafanzeigen gegen Herrn K. eingegangen. Das ist ja schon mal was.
Ich hoffe unser Kampf war nicht umsonst.

Bis dann Gelsenpower


----------



## scatman8108 (16 März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo habe mir alles genau durch gelesen, kenne diesen Herrn K. habe ihn mal auf einer Feier kurz kennengelernt. Was ist denn nun mit der ganzen Gescchichte. War das jetzt alles, geh es denn nun weiter. Würde mich schon interresieren.

Scatman8108


----------



## gelsenpower (16 März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Tja ich denke mal in großen und ganzen war es das wohl man kann nur warten ob die Anzeigen etwas bringen ansonsten muss ich mal sagen hast du als [.......] in Deutschland ein gutes leben.

Was ist dieser K. eigendlich für ein Typ ? 

Gruß Gelsenpower

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## scatman8108 (17 März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe steinreich und sehr krank

scatman8108


----------



## hessen (26 März 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

ich habe auch Anzeige erstattet und alle Namen aus meinem Ort under der Ort der polizei sind gelöscht. Die Polizei hatte mir amals gesagt das Sie mit mehreren Personen in dem Ort kontakt aufnimmt.

Und Siehe da alle gelöscht


----------



## Monika Elkins (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*

Hallo allerseits! Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe mit großem Interesse die Berichte über die Firma Telweb gelesen. Ich habe einige RECHERCHEN angestellt und herausgefunden, dass der Geschäftsführer von Telweb offensichlich gleich 5 verschiedene Firmen "leitet" oder zumindest daran beteiligt ist . Eine davon befindet sich in Österreich und zwar in Feldkirchen (Kärnten) und trägt den Namen "Weblico". Über besagte Firma habe ich das Angebot erhalten, dass sie mir eine Immobilien-Homepage ins Netz stellt. Das Angebot lautete wie folgt: "Des weiteren melden wir Ihre Domain bzw. Homepage bei ca. 200 nationalen und internationalen Suchdiensten an und tragen Ihre Homepage bei dem Spezialsuchdienst [noparse]www.profisearch.com[/noparse] ein". Also habe ich einmal telefonisch für 3 Monate zugesagt. In der Erwartung nun einen schriftlichen Vertrag zur Unterzeichnung zu erhalten, ließ ich zwei Wochen verstreichen. Dann wurde ich stutzig. Bei der Firma war unter der angegebenen Telefonnummer permanent besetzt und niemand zu erreichen. Als ich schließlich meine Bank anrief, musste ich feststellen, dass die Firma weblico die nur mündlich mit mir vereinbarte Summe bereits abgebucht hatte -und das ohne Abbuchungsauftrag meinerseits. Also ließ ich den Betrag umgehend wieder rückbuchen!! Inzwischen ist bei mir ein Brief der Firma eingelangt mit einer Web-Adresse des "Spezialsuchdienstes", wo man tatsächlich meine Immobilie abrufen kann. Doch zu meinem Erstaunen, umfasst die Immobilienseite gerade einmal 30 Einfamilienhäuser für ganz Österreich??!! Und von den zugesichterten 200 nationalen und internationalen Suchdiensten fehlt bisher absolut jede Spur. Ich bin schon neugierig wie die Geschichte weitergeht...


----------



## Wembley (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Kennt jemand TelWeb?*



Monika Elkins schrieb:


> Das Angebot lautete wie folgt: "Des weiteren melden wir Ihre Domain bzw. Homepage bei ca. 200 nationalen und internationalen Suchdiensten an und tragen Ihre Homepage bei dem Spezialsuchdienst [noparse]www.profisearch.com[/noparse] ein".


Bei solchen Versprechen kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Was meinen die mit den 200 nationalen und internationalen Suchdiensten? Es gibt bei den Suchmaschinen die großen Drei (Google, Yahoo, MS) und die finden die Seiten in der Regel selber. Natürlich gibt es Methoden, wie man denen ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen kann, aber das kann zu einem erheblichen Teil bei weblico selber passieren und das ganz einfach. Der Rest der "Suchdienste" ist kaum relevant bzw. es mag zwar den einen oder anderen brauchbaren Katalog geben, aber gesucht wird dort kaum. Kann höchstens für das Suchmaschinenranking ein wenig was bringen, aber nur dann, wenn man nach einem speziellen, auf dich zugeschnittenen Begriff sucht. Mit eher allgemeinen Begriffen wird das so wohl nicht funktionieren. Unter den solchen Suchdiensten gibt es eine Unmenge von Müll. Es gibt zwar auch einige interessante Spezialportale, die durchaus was bringen können, aber die haben oft ihre eigenen Bedingungen und es ist fraglich, ob du dort aufscheinst.

Kurzum: Bei solchen Versprechen krieg ich immer Magenschmerzen.

Noch etwas: Die sprechen von einer Domainanmeldung. Hast du eine eigene Domain? Oder nur eine Subdomain nach dem Muster "xyz.weblico.de". Bei den Beispielseiten habe ich nur solche gefunden. Das wäre dann keine richtige Domain, sondern nur eine Subdomain. Die brauchen sie aber gar nirgends anzumelden, sondern nur ganz, ganz simpel bei sich selber einrichten.


----------

